# do furry girls play morenatsu?



## neku-neku (Aug 15, 2015)

well majority of people who plays it are, to be known well, guys.gay guys.
you males know why you play it...it's for the FAP reason!!
anyway i'm just wondering, do furry girls play morenatsu?
there's no ill intention behind this question.
it's kind of the same question as ''do girls play video games?"
if so, what do you think about it?
pretty much all i know from animes or mangas, girl plays or read something consisting of guy doing it with guys. (cough* cough* watamote cough*)
but it was all yaois.a boy who drawn all 'pretty' and 'feminine'
i trust my instinct that many gay guy doesn't like yaois.

i met a girl in furaffinity who knows morenatsu.
immediately the thought of girl playing it is picture in my head.
it is kinda unusual to think about it.

so just wondering what do you think about morenatsu?
gay furry in general.


----------



## Amiir (Aug 15, 2015)

Never heard of this Morenatsu thing, but I'm sure some girls play it too. Kinda how some males find lesbians hot, some females find gay men hot *shrugs*


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 15, 2015)

What the fuck


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2015)

Get your sexist bs out of here lmao


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2015)

that was awkward to read in more ways than one


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2015)

Actually now that I think about it a bit more, your post reminds me of a guy I met in my first year at uni doing Game Design. Every time we spoke, whether it was online or in person, he said he was "surprised that a girl plays games". Every time I heard that I wanted to punch him in the face, but never did because he was a deaf guy. ¯\(°_0)/¯


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't speak fedora.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 15, 2015)

How come all the cool/cute kemono stuff is gay?!
Where's all the straight and yuri love?! Come on, Japan! Every freakin' time i stumble across an artist or visual style i like, there's always some stipulation that holds me back from enjoying it. if it's not the cubs and diapers, it's the dicks and butt lovin'!! i like gay art, don't get me wrong; i'm no homophobe. Fuzzy dudes can be pretty too but there's not a lot i can _get_ out of an all yaoi v-novel if you know what i mean, cool art or no.


----------



## Luki (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, some girls like seeing m/m, same with guys enjoying f/f stuff.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 15, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> How come all the cool/cute kemono stuff is gay?!



Cuz it's _fur-abulous_!

Really though, there seems to be this phenomenon in Japan that full "furry" girls are hardly featured in anything. Video games, manga, whatever. Animal ears and tails are usually about as far as they go, while guys can go complete anthro a lot more often. Maybe the traditional kemono style just brings out the better qualities in guys, or maybe the traditional image of a humanized women's face as a symbol of beauty is too ingrained in their minds to pry themselves from. Or maybe the traditional non-furry H-game sector in Japan (which is predominantly straight) is so afraid of change they don't want to mess with the whole human girl eroge thing they got going on. There's probably a psychological or sociological reason for it, but I ain't qualified to answer.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 15, 2015)

I've never played it.
Never even heard of it.
As a girl, I cant even hold a controller.
The minute I start a video game, the CIA busts in through my window to remove the controller from my girly hands and all video game paraphernalia from my home and make me sign a legal document stating that I will never play video games ever again.


----------



## Keeroh (Aug 15, 2015)

You know, I kept finding art of these characters in the bara furry tags and now I know it's from this game and my life is complete. yeee
//hoards all the hot bara daddies//


Also, to all the people who are defaulting to "Of COURSE girls play games!" I don't think you get what this game is. This is like... a beefy furry man-meat fest STORY game. Not an RPG. Not a FPS. This isn't a game that most often gets the dude-only vibe. I think the OP is asking because, this is essentially a gay male bathouse/gym locker room game and it's totally reasonable to not see why many women would play it. So stop being silly and thinking this is about games, and not about an abundance of muscley tiger dudes mounting eachother.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 16, 2015)

Also, asking this question:
*"Do some females on this particular board play this specific game about this specific topic within this specific demographic?"
*
is _NOT_ the same as

*"Why do girls play videogames? LOL Games are for dudes!!"*

it's annoying how quickly everyone defaulted to the latter like the OP was asking such a generic question.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 16, 2015)

Why did I click on this thread?


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Aug 16, 2015)

Wait... I played it for the story... I've never once fappy fappy to it. >_<


Either way, I'm sure there are some females who would play Morenatsu. It's a decent Visual Novel (cry cry stop development RIP Torahiko never got route even though his was the only canon one)


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 16, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Also, asking this question:
> *"Do some females on this particular board play this specific game about this specific topic within this specific demographic?"
> *
> is _NOT_ the same as
> ...



Asking if girls play a specific game is a really dumb question and barely validates a whole thread being dedicated to it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 16, 2015)

Morenatsu is okay. 



MaximizedNOVA said:


> Wait... I played it for the story... I've never once fappy fappy to it. >_<



You don't have to lie, people on FA have fapped to _way_ fucking worse.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You don't have to lie, people on FA have fapped to _way_ fucking worse.



Furries will find a reason to fap to anything, it doesn't even have to be appealing. :V


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 16, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> A
> *"Why do girls play videogames? LOL Games are for dudes!!"*


Not anymore 
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/18/52-percent-people-playing-games-women-industry-doesnt-know



Mr. Fox said:


> Furries will find a reason to fap to anything, it doesn't even have to be appealing. :V



Ain't that that the truth. They would fap to a lamp if you put fox ears on it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 16, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> Asking if girls play a specific game is a really dumb question and barely validates a whole thread being dedicated to it.



Wait. is the problem that he asked if anybody here plays a specific game or that he asked specifically if girls here played it? Because i think the latter makes for a much better reason to ask the question out loud. it's not exactly Tetris or Super Mario, ya know. Granted this isn't exactly the proper subforum but there are PLENTY of "Hey, anybody play this?" threads and nobody has a problem with those, do they? i think the OP had a legitimate curiosity and a perfectly valid question to ask. Would anybody be flipping their shit if he asked if any guys here played Cooking Mama?
i _reeeeeeally_ hope nobody took any real offense to the OP...


----------



## Zerig (Aug 16, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Not anymore
> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...ople-playing-games-women-industry-doesnt-know



phone games are not videogames


----------



## pinkie (Aug 16, 2015)

neku-neku said:


> you males know why you play it...it's for the FAP reason!!



furries say the darnedest things!


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 16, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Wait. is the problem that he asked if anybody here plays a specific game or that he asked specifically if girls here played it? Because i think the latter makes for a much better reason to ask the question out loud. it's not exactly Tetris or Super Mario, ya know. Granted this isn't exactly the proper subforum but there are PLENTY of "Hey, anybody play this?" threads and nobody has a problem with those, do they? i think the OP had a legitimate curiosity and a perfectly valid question to ask. Would anybody be flipping their shit if he asked if any guys here played Cooking Mama?
> i _reeeeeeally_ hope nobody took any real offense to the OP...



1. There's an entire section for game related threads that OP seems to have neglected. It's not even hidden or anything, it's literally right there.

2. It wasn't a general "-insert game here- Thread", it was "does this specific gender play this specific game", which as I said, is hardly a question because I'm pretty sure there exist female fans of this game. If you're trying to justify this thread having a purpose, I could just start making threads in here like "omg guiz I love doom but Im a girl, are there other girls that like doom?? ".

3. I didn't take offense, but this thread is pointless. It should have just been a general thread about Morenatsu in the Video Game section.


----------



## Sar (Aug 16, 2015)

Look at all the tasty fresh bait in this thread!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 16, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> 1. There's an entire section for game related threads that OP seems to have neglected. It's not even hidden or anything, it's literally right there.
> 
> 2. It wasn't a general "-insert game here- Thread", it was "does this specific gender play this specific game", which as I said, is hardly a question because I'm pretty sure there exist female fans of this game. If you're trying to justify this thread having a purpose, I could just start making threads in here like "omg guiz I love doom but Im a girl, are there other girls that like doom?? ".
> 
> 3. I didn't take offense, but this thread is pointless. It should have just been a general thread about Morenatsu in the Video Game section.



Agreed. You have a point; a general discussion thread in the proper place would have been much better.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2015)

There aren't any furry girls, she was obviously lying to you


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know why everyone went so hard on the OP about that.

i am pretty sure he doesn't believe there are 0 females playing morenatsu, he is just asking there is a big number of them playing it.

and since it is a bara kemohomo VN I highly doubt there are many into it, sure there are some, just not many.

just like that yaio thing is attracting more females and less Males, though with that gender mixing whatever thing that is going on right now I wouldn't be surprised if they were just as many men.

but I do believe the women interested in bara kemohomo are very few and an overwhelming majority is gay men unlike yaio which could be 70% females, 30% males, though obviously not an expert.


and tbh morenatsu was good but kind of cliche and predictable so story wasn't really its main point unlike Blackgate which is extremely interesting even as a non gay furfag VN.The plot there simply is more than a generic VN


----------

